# skip shift eliminator



## Q8 GTO (Jun 28, 2009)

i just bought a new gto and it came with an unisntalled skip shift which was made for a cadillac cts-v but i guess they are the same tranny but in the diagram it showed that it installed on the driver side of the trannsmnisison but that connector didnt fit so i installed it on the passenger side and the brand was something cheap but was still a two piece kit... my question is does it install on the passenger side like i did? and some times i feel like skip shift is still on could it be that just because it is a cheaper brand than slp that it does not work as good?? did any one else have the same problem with any other brand?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

The one with the red arrow is the Skip Shift solenoid.


----------



## Q8 GTO (Jun 28, 2009)

the one that i got the plugs were round and the one under the driver side was square so i installed it in the terminal under the passenger side is that not good???


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Installed mine under the drivers side and it works 100%. No more lock outs.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

I installed a centerforce clutch in my car, and oddly enough... I never encounter the skipshift anymore...  LOL


----------

